# Westinghouse E frame Breaker question.



## amessner (Dec 17, 2009)

*Yes, they fit the same spot.*

You can either go with the EH3090 or the newer replacement EHD3090. The hardware is almost certainly good up to 100 amps - the max amperage for the EH breaker frame. You can buy the current model EHD3090 here: http://www.livewiresupply.com/CircuitBreakers/CutlerHammer/EHD3090.html


----------

